# Cyclops 9 foot



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

Im about to embark on building a 9 ft high cyclops similar to the one below . Now ive built a few costumes props ect but this is in a new league to me .

Any tips from those in the know would be a huge help , ive got a basic idea on what ill need but anyone have ideas on how to pad the body and the best way to build the head and attach it . I want to get this underway soon as i know it ll be a long term project and may be some pitfalls .

But im sure with some help ill have this 9 ft beast done in 8 weeks .

Ill keep a progress report and take plenty of pics for everyone

This will be worn for 15 mins or so in our caged monster setup . We did this last year with a simple costume and the kids and adults had a ball of a time . We had someone take a group on a tour of our backyard grave yard etc and the caged monster is hidden in the corner all dark . The tour guide funnels everone toward the monster ( who is still hidden ) bang we hit a strobe light the monster sounds start and the monster jumps about and puts on a show . All the time the tour guide is putting on a show and is warning everyone to stay back , don t be scared he is secure , points out the beasts foul smell , beware he spits etc etc and lots of he stinks jokes etc . We then prompt the kids to poke the beast the kids and some adults give him a poke and wack with some rubber props . Then we have one child who is in on the act get caught and the kids go nuts on the monster to save the child . A ton of fun

Cheers

Criss


----------



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj211/criss066/Cyclops.jpg

Here the pic of the cyclops we want to copy

Sorry did nt work in the above thread


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks like a cool project 
yeah I bet that thing gets super hot inside.
wish I could help ya with info .
good luck look forward to seeing your progress pics


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

That's a young Alice Cooper in the photo.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow, wish I could help.


----------



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

Starting to gather all the bits and bobs so will be underway hopefuly in a few weeks time . Will keep a log with lots of pics etc . 

Cheers 

Criss


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Please do post pics! Seems like a very challenging project


----------

